# ID these please!



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I went to the river near my house in Japan today and wanted to know what kind of plants these are? This is the river







This palnt seems to be some kind of ground cover







And this one has red stems and green leafs







Thanks,

Gabe.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first looks like a Hydrocotyle. It looks a lot like H. lemnoides of Australia (page 14 of Baensch 3). It might just be a related species.

The second is a _Polygonum_. I'm not all that familiar with Asian Polygonums, so it's hard to say what it is. It has a good chance of growing submersed though.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for your help Cavan! The first one I planted like glosso, and the 2nd one how should I plant it. It doesnt grow straight up because I found it in the river with strong moving water.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Just plant it like any other stem. Most Polygonums grow straight up ('Kawagoneum' is a bit wilder).


----------

